# Whirlyball IV: The wrath of Sean



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Current List:Keep em coming guys

#1 Me
#2 Trouttime
#3 Neighbor
#4 Dave
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Esox
#8 Melon 
#9 Krause
#10 Tgafish
#11 JnpCook
#12 Pat
#13 SalmonSlammer
#14 ?
#15 ?
#16 ?
#17 ?
#18 ?
#19 ?
#20 ?


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Of course Buddhabelly is in! I got a great muskie trip the last time I went! LOL


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

#1 Me
#2 Trouttime
#3 Neighbor
#4 Dave
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Esox
#8 Melon 
#9 Krause
#10 Tgafish
#11 JnpCook
#12 Pat
#13 SalmonSlammer
#14 Buddhabelly
#15 ?
#16 ?
#17 ?
#18 ?
#19 ?
#20 ?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Bump.....Anybody else?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Sorry guys,
Have to back out. Just found out my daughters Christmas play is this night. Dog gone it. I've wanted to do this for years. Hopefully there's a next time
Tom


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'd like to get three full teams, please ask around.

#1 Me
#2 Trouttime
#3 Neighbor
#4 Dave
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Esox
#8 Melon 
#9 Krause
#10 JnpCook
#11 Pat
#12 SalmonSlammer
#13 Buddhabelly
#14 ?
#15 ?
#16 ?
#17 ?
#18 ?
#19 ?


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'll shake the trees and see what falls out....


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey All,
Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and yours, I hope you all eat lots of turkey and drink lots of your favorite posion, as you will be slow and sluggish for the game :evil: :lol: 

I will do what I can to help fill the empty slots, should I draw from the " I will work for food pool".....I am afraid that we will get the same roster doubled!! :yikes: :lol: 

Hope everyone has a great weekend, be safe!!

Trouttime

PS. Esox, I have special requests for hits on you from an absent member :lol: 
I have not been payed yet........Soooo.......   :lol: :lol:


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry Neal I wont be able to make it this time, I was really looking forward to it


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I found another victim :evil: ..........Her name is Emily (Em) so you guys play nice!! She has played before so she knows the game. I wouldn't  on her too much, she might kick some of you guys arses, she ain't no wussy chick!!!


I might have 1 more.....but I'm not holding my breath about him...he talks alot of smack!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

My neighbor might be in, he'll know if he has to travel for work tomorrow.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

#1 Me
#2 Trouttime
#3 Neighbor
#4 Dave
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Esox
#8 Melon 
#9 Krause
#10 JnpCook
#11 Pat
#12 SalmonSlammer
#13 Buddhabelly
#14 Emily (Em)
#15 ?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Twas the night before whirlyball and when all through the house, not a creature was stirring.....not even a Krause.

The wickets were honed and sharpened with care, knowing that Esox was sure to be there.

The players were nestled all snug in their beds, visions of Bludgeoning danced in their heads. Salmon with his arm protectors and Fiji with his spikes had just settled in for a long winters night. :yikes: 

When out on the court there arose such a clatter, Neal had arrived and started to splatter. Away they ran, they moved like a flash, knowing soon they would receive such a bash  

With evil in his eyes, so lively and quick Trouttime had fallen to Neal's BIG stick  He had chosen his victims left and right, piles of carnage fell to his might.

First Melon! Now Buddha! Now neighbor! Now Cook!
On Gone fishing! On Junior! On Emily and Pat

The only one who was spared, was NEMichiganSportsman that hour, Who is gaining the reputation of being quite the flower.

I sprang from my car and downed a cold beer, donned my coat leaving nothing but fear. 

But they heard him exclaim as he drove out of sight.

"See Ya tomorrow, and to all a good night"!! :evilsmile 


(BTW- We could use one more player)


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice job Neal.

Nothing spells Christmas quite like whirlyball, fish stories and a ice cold beer.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks for the laugh Neal!.....Not too busy at work today,eh!  See ya tomorrow night!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LOL very good Neal. We need two more players.......I'll be there, but I got about a dozen stitches in my mouth yesterday, I dont think I'll be out on the court. If someone is interested in playing, here is your chance, you get to play for free in my place.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Awesome post Neal... 

My neighbor will not be able to make it.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> LOL very good Neal. We need two more players.......I'll be there, but I got about a dozen stitches in my mouth yesterday, I dont think I'll be out on the court. If someone is interested in playing, here is your chance, you get to play for free in my place.


Now you know getting stitches BEFORE the game is strictly prohibited  

Dang man....here's to healing fast.

Neal


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> LOL very good Neal. We need two more players.......I'll be there, but I got about a dozen stitches in my mouth yesterday, I dont think I'll be out on the court. If someone is interested in playing, here is your chance, you get to play for free in my place.


Esox, what did you go and do that for now I Have pay FIJI back... :rant: 
Hope you're not hurting too bad.....some Crown WILL help  


Neal,
:lol: :lol: LMAO Great one man!!!! :lol: :lol: 


Its the day before Whirlyball
Neal shouted with Glee
I feel like a puppy
I am going to pee

I will bash all the Guys
And score all the points 
And I Whirlyball King
They will have to Anoint

There was a Loud Buzz
That came to Neals ear
And through hazy eyes
His alarm clock did appear

This just cant be real
Neal started to scream
I am Whirlyball King
But It was only a DREAM!!!!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

trouttime said:


> Esox, what did you go and do that for now I Have pay FIJI back... :rant:
> Hope you're not hurting too bad.....some Crown WILL help
> 
> 
> ...


That's not funny at all


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Man I feel real bad, since I posted the above X-mas carol, we have had a couple of drop-outs. Esox self inflicted a wound and Krause mysterously got called into work at the last minute :16suspect just to avoid beatings they were about undertake.

I did find two suckers....err...players to replace them and possibly 1 more

#1 Me
#2 Trouttime
#3 Neighbor
#4 Dave
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Todd
#8 Melon 
#9 JnpCook
#10 Pat
#11 SalmonSlammer
#12 Buddhabelly
#13 Emily (Em)
#14 Mike


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll still be stopping in to say "HI" to everyone, I'll probably bring one of the kids to watch the carnage.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Geeze Neal,
You really did do it...Neighbor and Dave have both dropped out due to work, Thanks for the notice YOU BUMS!! Anyway I have two of my laborers covering the spots Hit'em hard guys :evil: :lol: 



Neal said:


> Man I feel real bad, since I posted the above X-mas carol, we have had a couple of drop-outs. Esox self inflicted a wound and Krause mysterously got called into work at the last minute :16suspect just to avoid beatings they were about undertake.
> 
> I did find two suckers....err...players to replace them and possibly 1 more
> 
> ...


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I wish I could have made it.:sad: Any good stories?:evil:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Let's see.....Paul (FG Jr.) got his first score.

Esox showed up just to have him and his kid heckle me from the referee's box.

Had about 4 new, non-MM players.

Other than that just the same ol' fun.

Neal


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> I wish I could have made it.:sad: Any good stories?:evil:


We missed you there Kevin, was a Great time as always  
Melon hacked away at me like I was fall corn as always  
I got robbed of a goal went right through and no score :rant: 
Will catch you at the next one or out on the Ice which ever comes first
The ICE I hope :corkysm55


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> I got robbed of a goal went right through and no score


Suuuuure you did


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Melon has developed slashing into an art form.
Next game I am going to invite R. Lee Ermy to show us firsthand how he deals with those agressive melons.

My boy wants to know why some tall guys head is only shiny when viewed from the refs box......wonder who he is referring to?:lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

New sign at Whirlyball: 

Only Whirlyball employees allowed in Referrees box


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> Suuuuure you did


Hey man you know you saw it ne_eye: 

Hey Kevin I forgot to mention that Neal STILL Cheats!!  :evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

trouttime said:


> Hey man you know you saw it ne_eye:
> 
> Hey Kevin I forgot to mention that Neal STILL Cheats!!  :evilsmile


Now, How can a guy cheat at a game that has NO RULES :coolgleam


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Neal said:


> Now, How can a guy cheat at a game that has NO RULES :coolgleam


I still haven't figured that part out. But you do manage.
Not only do you cheat, but you SUCK at it. Any good cheater would never lose 2-10.:lol:


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

I hacked away?

And I thought I was being easy you on ladies. :lol: 

Once again I had a great time. Cant wait till January for the next round.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Jr and I had a great time. I got several verbal replays of his goal on the ride home.  He is now working on his mom to have his birthday party there. He figures he will be king of the hill with his buddies that have never played!  Thanks for setting everything up Neal!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

As always, a good time!!!

I think that nobody even got hurt yesterday!! Some real good hitting going on too!! 

The law of averages kicked in and I finally got a goal!!! Even though I missed about 5 "Slam dunks"  Em's friend Jeremy had that game dialed in....He mustva gotten 8 or 10. :yikes: They said they want to play the next time around too.  

See ya'll on the ice!!!


----------

